# ... un libro ... che vi ha lasciato il segno ...



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

un libro...si proprio un libro......un libro che vi è piaciuto particolarmente, che vi ha emozionato, che ha lasciato il segno...quello che ogni tanto andate a prendere e del quale vi rileggete qualche pagina........... quello che regalereste! secondo voi qual è il più bel libro che avete mai letto in assoluto?
e cosa state leggendo in questo momento? 

adoro leggere e vorrei i vostri consigli su libri che secondo voi non possono non essere letti........... 

inizio io!
allora il  io scrittore preferito e *Michael Connelly*....li ho letti tutti ma prorpio tutti tutti!!!!!!!! (ed è anche il mio genere di lettura preferito "gialli - thriller - noir")

uno dei libri più belli che abbia mai letto è: "L'ombra del vento" di "Carlos Ruiz Zafon" .....ma mi viene in mente anche 
"il cavaliere d'inverno" si "Simons Paullina" 

Attualmente sto leggendo "il quinto giorno" di "Schätzing Frank" libro molto bello che mi ha consigliato un mio caro amico qualche tempo fa!! :mrgreen:

...........ora consigliatemi voi; se vi va!  

ps. intanto vado a cercare un'altra libreria....quella che ho in casa sta per esplodere!


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

Primo!!


Un libro che mi ha segnato ultimamente è stato "Il passaggio", di Justin Cronin:
libro del filone catastrofico, condito di vampiri, avventure "on the road" e passaggi forti.

Una lettura a cui ogni tanto ripenso.

Per chi ama il genere, comunque è imperdibile "Apocalisse Z" di Manel Loureiro ed il suo seguito.

:scared::scared:

Libro che nasce - pensate un pò - come blog su internet, e dato l'immenso numero di lettore è stato trasformato in libro.

Ancora adesso ogni tanto rileggo le prime pagine, assolutamente geniali!


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Primo!!
> 
> 
> Un libro che mi ha segnato ultimamente è stato "Il passaggio", di Justin Cronin:
> ...



......ma mettono pauraaaaaaaaaa


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ......ma mettono pauraaaaaaaaaa



Si ma anche i tuoi non scherzano, eh, sono ansiogeni !!


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma anche i tuoi non scherzano, eh, sono ansiogeni !!


bè si hai ragione....... :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Dicembre 2011)

Niccolò Ammaniti:
Ti prendo e ti porto via


----------



## Lostris (22 Dicembre 2011)

Baricco: Oceano Mare
E' il mio preferito.


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Niccolò Ammaniti:Ti prendo e ti porto via





Lostris ha detto:


> Baricco: Oceano MareE' il mio preferito.


grazie!


----------



## Eliade (22 Dicembre 2011)

Allora il più bel libro in assoluto che ho letto è stato Hannibal di Thomas Harris, fantastico! L'ho letto in 3 giorni, descrizioni stupende, suspance, mi proprio rapita!
Il più pauroso è stato It di Stephen King...c'ho paura al solo pensiero...comunque bellissimo, assolutamente da non leggere al buio e con un fratello bastardo che ti viene alle spalle! :condom:
Poi bellissimo anche Onda d'urto di Clive Cussler, molto bello, avventura, amore, intrigo...bello, bello!
Due anni fa ho letto un libro Sorry di Zoran Drvenkar, intrigante con dei continui cambi di punti di vista (una volta in prima persona, un'altra in terza) e continui salti temporali. Tematiche fortissime e anche scene altrettanto crude.

Ultimamente ho letto 3 romanzi:
Afrikaans di Hélène Blignaut (ormai fuori catalago).

Il donatore di Lowry Lois. Veramente molto affascinante, sto aspettando di leggere il secondo romanzo, che non dovrebbe essere correlato con i fatti del primo.
Il partner di John Grisham...una genialata questo romanzo!!! :rotfl:


Bellissimi tutti anche se decisamente diversi.
Attualmente sto leggendo Il giuramento degli eretici di Hélène Blignaut (fuori catalogo anche questo, acquistato via internet su ebay), che è il primo romanzo di una trilogia di cui Afrikaans è il terzo.


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora il più bel libro in assoluto che ho letto è stato *Hannibal di **Thomas Harris*, fantastico! L'ho letto in 3 giorni, descrizioni stupende, suspance, mi proprio rapita!
> Il più pauroso è stato *It di **Stephen King*...c'ho paura al solo pensiero...comunque bellissimo, assolutamente da non leggere al buio e con un fratello bastardo che ti viene alle spalle! :condom:
> Poi bellissimo anche *Onda d'urto di Clive Cussler*, molto bello, avventura, amore, intrigo...bello, bello!
> Due anni fa ho letto un libro Sorry di Zoran Drvenkar, intrigante con dei continui cambi di punti di vista (una volta in prima persona, un'altra in terza) e continui salti temporali. Tematiche fortissime e anche scene altrettanto crude.
> ...


Quelli in neretto li ho letti tutti!

allora se vuoi leggere un libro che ti fa stare con l'ansia devi leggere "il ladro di anime" di Fitzek Sebastian


----------



## Eliade (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Quelli in neretto li ho letti tutti!
> 
> allora se vuoi leggere un libro che ti fa stare con l'ansia devi leggere "il ladro di anime" di Fitzek Sebastian


Segnato!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> un libro...si proprio un libro......un libro che vi è piaciuto particolarmente, che vi ha emozionato, che ha lasciato il segno...quello che ogni tanto andate a prendere e del quale vi rileggete qualche pagina........... quello che regalereste! secondo voi qual è il più bel libro che avete mai letto in assoluto?
> e cosa state leggendo in questo momento?
> 
> adoro leggere e vorrei i vostri consigli su libri che secondo voi non possono non essere letti...........
> ...


Ho tutti i libri di Michael Connelly, ken follett, patricia cornwell, john grisham,  giorgio faletti, andrea camilleri, danielle steel, rosamunde pilcher e tanti tanti altri .... Impossibile dire quale il migliore, ma cito due titoli; il terzo gemello, i pilastri della terra. Li ho citati soltanto per citarne qualcuno, ma è impossibile fare una selezione, personalmente amo i personaggi, a cui mi affeziono.... e quando entro in un libro viaggio con i personaggi e.... cartina geografica a portata d'occhio .


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Baricco: Oceano Mare
> E' il mio preferito.


Niccolò Ammaniti:
Ti prendo e ti porto via

Stupendi!


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ho tutti i libri di Michael Connelly, ken follett, patricia cornwell, john grisham, giorgio faletti, andrea camilleri, danielle steel, rosamunde pilcher e tanti tanti altri .... Impossibile dire quale il migliore, ma cito due titoli; il terzo gemello, i pilastri della terra. Li ho citati soltanto per citarne qualcuno, ma è impossibile fare una selezione, personalmente amo i personaggi, a cui mi affeziono.... e quando entro in un libro viaggio con i personaggi e.... cartina geografica a portata d'occhio .


io sono segretamente e follemente innamorata di Harry Bosch! :mrgreen:

danielle steel non mi piace......... rosamunde pilcher nemmeno...e ken follet cosi cosi! 
per il resto ho letto molto di tutti gli altri!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono segretamente e follemente innamorata di Harry Bosch! :mrgreen:
> 
> danielle steel non mi piace......... rosamunde pilcher nemmeno...e ken follet cosi cosi!
> per il resto ho letto molto di tutti gli altri!


Si ricordo di aver letto qualcosa ma nn cosa


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si ricordo di aver letto qualcosa ma nn cosa


.......in che senso Clà..... se hai tutti i libri di Connelly devi sapere chi è BOSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..........
.............aspè ma tu li hai solo?? senza averli letti?


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

Comunque a chi piace Stephen King, 
non si può non aver letto "L'Ombra dello Scorpione"!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> .......in che senso Clà..... se hai tutti i libri di Connelly devi sapere chi è BOSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..........
> .............aspè ma tu li hai solo?? senza averli letti?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ho tutti i libri di Michael Connelly, ken follett, patricia cornwell, john grisham,  giorgio faletti, andrea camilleri, danielle steel, rosamunde pilcher e tanti tanti altri .... Impossibile dire quale il migliore, ma cito due titoli; il terzo gemello, i pilastri della terra. Li ho citati soltanto per citarne qualcuno, ma è impossibile fare una selezione, personalmente amo i personaggi, a cui mi affeziono.... e quando entro in un libro viaggio con i personaggi e.... cartina geografica a portata d'occhio .


Ken Follett ho letto solo "I pilastri della Terra" e "Mondo senza fine", va beh son due classici mondiali, quindi non commento sulla qualità, forse il primo meglio del secondo.

Mi consigli qualcosa di Follett, però corto che ultimamente ho poco tempo


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Quelli in neretto li ho letti tutti!
> 
> allora se vuoi leggere un libro che ti fa stare con l'ansia devi leggere "il ladro di anime" di Fitzek Sebastian



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Dicembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Comunque a chi piace Stephen King,
> non si può non aver letto "L'Ombra dello Scorpione"!!!



Bellissimo ...
Ma anche "La lunga marcia " ....é molto significativo....


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bellissimo ...
> Ma anche "La lunga marcia " ....é molto significativo....


non ho letto nessuno dei due.........


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bellissimo ...
> Ma anche "La lunga marcia " ....é molto significativo....


Mi manca!!

Lo segno


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho letto nessuno dei due.........


Secondo me "L'ombra dello Scorpione" è il capolavoro di King.


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Gialli ma non solo, tutto Izzo, Gimenez-Bartlett, Vargas. E due donne scrittrici che mi piacciono molto, Margaret Mazzantini e Lucia Etxebarria. Ah una chicca, Tuttalpiù muoio di Filippo Timi.


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Gialli ma non solo, tutto Izzo, Gimenez-Bartlett, Vargas. E due donne scrittrici che mi piacciono molto, Margaret Mazzantini e Lucia Etxebarria. Ah una chicca, Tuttalpiù muoio di Filippo Timi.


La chicca me la sono segnata!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

La novelle Joustine di De Sade.

Opus Pistorum di Henry Miller


----------



## Flavia (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> un libro...si proprio un libro......un libro che vi è piaciuto particolarmente, che vi ha emozionato, che ha lasciato il segno...quello che ogni tanto andate a prendere e del quale vi rileggete qualche pagina........... quello che regalereste! secondo voi qual è il più bel libro che avete mai letto in assoluto?
> e cosa state leggendo in questo momento?
> 
> adoro leggere e vorrei i vostri consigli su libri che secondo voi non possono non essere letti...........


Bellissimo questo post, mi chiedevo come mai non ne esistesse uno.
Ho appena finito di leggere "Margherita dolce vita" di Stefano Benni, mi piace il suo modo di scrivere così surreale a tratti, inoltre in alcuni passaggi è molto divertente.
Ora ho iniziato " vieni via con me" di Saviano.
Prederò spunto dai vostri gusti letterali, per conoscere nuovi autori.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Io per il momento direi....

" La casa degli spiriti" di Isabelle Allende

"Malamore" Concita De Gregorio, questo più che altro è stato uno spunto di riflessione, è piccolissimo si legge in niente, però mi ha lasciato un segno!


----------



## Lostris (23 Dicembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Comunque a chi piace Stephen King,
> non si può non aver letto "L'Ombra dello Scorpione"!!!


Anche "Dolores Claiborne" non puó mancare!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche "Dolores Claiborne" non puó mancare!!


Mmm... mi sembra di averlo letto ma non me lo ricordo 



Mi sembra che mi avesse colpito particolarmente "Mucchio d'ossa" ...


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mmm... mi sembra di averlo letto ma non me lo ricordo
> 
> 
> 
> Mi sembra che mi avesse colpito particolarmente "*Mucchio d'ossa*" ...


 certo che tra me e te non si sa chi ha di più il gusto del macabro!


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La novelle Joustine di De Sade.
> 
> Opus Pistorum di Henry Miller





Flavia ha detto:


> Bellissimo questo post, mi chiedevo come mai non ne esistesse uno.
> Ho appena finito di leggere "Margherita dolce vita" di Stefano Benni, mi piace il suo modo di scrivere così surreale a tratti, inoltre in alcuni passaggi è molto divertente.
> Ora ho iniziato " vieni via con me" di Saviano.
> Prederò spunto dai vostri gusti letterali, per conoscere nuovi autori.





diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io per il momento direi....
> 
> " La casa degli spiriti" di Isabelle Allende
> 
> "Malamore" Concita De Gregorio, questo più che altro è stato uno spunto di riflessione, è piccolissimo si legge in niente, però mi ha lasciato un segno!


Grazie  
segnati!


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che tra me e te non si sa chi ha di più il gusto del macabro!


Sarebbe una bella sfida...

A tal proposito segnalo anche "the Dome", sempre del buon King.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Dicembre 2011)

Alessandro Piperno        CON LE PEGGIORI INTENZIONI

Martin Amis                  L'INFORMAZIONE

Don De Lillo                  RUNNING DOG

Bret Easton Ellis            LUNAR PARK


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Dicembre 2011)

Valerio Evangelisti
Tutta la saga di Nicolas Eymerich, inquisitore.

Valerio Massimo Manfredi
Alexandròs


----------



## Flavia (23 Dicembre 2011)

*Comprare libri in rete*

Voi comprate i libri in rete? se si quali siti sono i più affidabili?


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Voi comprate i libri in rete? se si quali siti sono i più affidabili?


Preferisco girare per librerie, anzi, adoro girare per librerie, mi perdo...  Ho usato qualche volta IBS e funziona bene.


----------



## Flavia (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Preferisco girare per librerie, anzi, adoro girare per librerie, mi perdo...  Ho usato qualche volta IBS e funziona bene.


Anche a me, ma l'idea mi è balzata in mente in questi giorni, trovandole stracolme.
A Natale a quanto pare quest'anno solo regali utili!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Ma io non vi capisco...e i classici?
Anna Karenina, 
Madame Bovary
Il diavolo in corpo
Il rosso e il nero
Papà Goriot
I miserabili
Alla ricerca del tempo perduto
Il conte di montecristo...
L'amante di lady chatterley


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Voi comprate i libri in rete? se si quali siti sono i più affidabili?



Io come Mk, di solito in libreria ci passo le mie giornate migliori!

Ci posso passare ore! 

Però stasera ho fatto per la prima volta i miei acquisti online, perchè il libro che volevo non sono riuscita a trovarlo nelle librerie del mio paesello!
L'acquisto l'ho fatto sul sito della feltrinelli! Ho preso 3 DVD e 2 libri!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Dicembre 2011)

*P.S.*

Ieri sera sono andata in libreria e ho preso una cosa per me e una per la mia nipotina di 3 anni! Che però preferisce i miei libri....
Stasera ho fatto un cambio perchè ieri sera non mi ero resa conto dell'errore!
Quindi ho preso due libri...oltre gli acquisti online!


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non vi capisco...e i classici?
> Anna Karenina,
> Madame Bovary
> Il diavolo in corpo
> ...


Guerra e pace (l'ho riletto un paio di estati fa), Delitto e castigo, un capolavoro.

Tra i contemporanei, adoro Amado e Yehoshua, di cui ho amato moltissimo L'amante e Un divorzio tardivo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Guerra e pace (l'ho riletto un paio di estati fa), Delitto e castigo, un capolavoro.
> 
> Tra i contemporanei, adoro Amado e Yehoshua, di cui ho amato moltissimo L'amante e Un divorzio tardivo.


Ora l'ho trovato sono serio!

Trattato del ribelle
Ernst Junger


----------



## elena_ (24 Dicembre 2011)

Ci sono certi libri che è difficile scrollarsi di dosso.
Leggerli è come tornare indietro e sentire l'eco della voce di nostra madre dall'interno della placenta...certi libri ti prendono alle viscere...non so come dire.
Avete presente certi poemi epici? 
Non per dire, ma secondo me Iliade e Odissea sono assolutamente intramontabili e assoluti. Lì c'è già tutto: amore, odio, guerra, amicizia, lealtà, religione, tradimento (tanto per restare in tema)...


----------



## Micia (24 Dicembre 2011)

molti sono quei libri che hanno segnato la mia vita.

uno in particolare, se proprio devo scegliere è " le braci", sandor marai.


un secondo : la donna giusta

un terzo : la recita di Bolzano.




tutti dello stesso autore, che ho amato da morire. putroppo ha deciso di levarsi di mezzo con un colpo secco e decisivo, gli avrei scritto .


----------



## Ultimo (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non vi capisco...e i classici?
> Anna Karenina,
> Madame Bovary
> Il diavolo in corpo
> ...


Conte.... quelli sono libri che leggiamo da giovani, sono tra i primi ad essere letti, forse è per questo che non sono stati nominati.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Conte.... quelli sono libri che leggiamo da giovani, sono tra i primi ad essere letti, forse è per questo che non sono stati nominati.


Ok,,,ma...io non amo molto la letteratura contemporanea...
Fatta eccezione per Kundera...

E i miei amati: Fruttero e Lucentini!

Quanto ho adorato quei due vecchietti...

[video=youtube;XMrbtvkkbaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMrbtvkkbaU[/video]


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non vi capisco...e i classici?
> Anna Karenina,
> Madame Bovary
> Il diavolo in corpo
> ...



Conte li ho tutti nella mia libreria! :up:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (24 Dicembre 2011)

Oggi mentre ero dal parrucchiere, stavo leggendo il libro che ho preso ieri " Il profumo delle foglie di limone", ho iniziato e mentre leggevo mi sono ricordata di due libri che trattano analogo argomento, da punti di vista assai diversi....

Qualche tempo fa su internet girava un foglio con un elenco di libri classici e non e bisognava spuntare quelli letti e la cosa che mi stupì fu che pochi o nessuno aveva spuntato " Se questo è un uomo" di Primo Levi....


Quindi direi decisamente " Se questo è un uomo" di Primo Levi, per chi non l'avesse ancora letto...


E poi ieri sera mentre ero in libreria una signora ha chiesto questo titolo "L'amico ritrovato" di Uhlman Fred...io l'ho letto anni fa.


----------



## Simy (24 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Voi comprate i libri in rete? se si quali siti sono i più affidabili?



Quando posso e ho tempo vado in libreria! 
generalmente compro su IBS mi sono sempre trovata bene e non ho mai avuto problemi!


----------



## Simy (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non vi capisco...e i classici?
> Anna Karenina,
> Madame Bovary
> Il diavolo in corpo
> ...



Li ho tutti! e li ho letti....insieme a molti altri classici!
ma questo non voleva essere un post sui grandi classici della letteratura.....


----------



## Simy (24 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Oggi mentre ero dal parrucchiere, stavo leggendo il libro che ho preso ieri "* Il profumo delle foglie di limon*e", ho iniziato e mentre leggevo mi sono ricordata di due libri che trattano analogo argomento, da punti di vista assai diversi....
> 
> Qualche tempo fa su internet girava un foglio con un elenco di libri classici e non e bisognava spuntare quelli letti e la cosa che mi stupì fu che pochi o nessuno aveva spuntato " Se questo è un uomo" di Primo Levi....
> 
> ...


:up:


poi mi dici com'è il libro? lo volevo comprare anche io!


----------



## elena_ (25 Dicembre 2011)

Letture di pubblica utilità 

Anna Oliverio Ferraris, "Dai figli non si divorzia. Separarsi e rimanere buoni genitori"
Anna Oliverio Ferraris, "La forza d'animo. Cos'è e come possiamo insegnarla ai nostri figli"


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Voi comprate i libri in rete? se si quali siti sono i più affidabili?


 Anche io preferisco comprare in libreria o in negozi di libri vecchi (li adorooooooooo).
Però ho avuto la necessita di acquistarne un paio via internet (su ebay, libro fuori catalogo). Mi sono fidata prima di tutto perché dietro c'era un vero e proprio negozio di libri vecchi e secondo perché avevano una marea di commenti positivi.
Uno mi è arrivato, l'altro tra asta e pagamenti mi è stato spedito a ridosso del ponte natalizio, quindi credo arriverà con un po' di ritardo. ^^


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

Adoro i libri, credo che sia l'unica vera passione che ho anche se con alti e bassi, periodi in cui leggo tantissimo altri che non leggo affatto.
Purtroppo per buona parte della mia vita (oltre ai testi di letteratura classica che ho dovuto leggere a causa degli esami universitari) l'ho passata a leggere "romanzi" ahime..... quelli che narrano il Grande amore.
Il libro che più ho amato che mi ha fatto sognare e mi fa sognare è Le pagine della nostra vita, di Nicholas Sparks.
Poi, e qui cadono le critiche , ho letto tutti i libri di Fabio Volo, mi manca l'ultimo.
Primo Levi, drammatico, come il diario di Anna Frank.
Ultimo libro letto è di Musso Perché l'amore qualche volta ha paura, prima di questo invece un classico della letteratura inglese Jane Eyre della Bronte.
Ora invece sto leggendo La legge dell'attrazione nelle relazioni affettive (mi facesse capire qualcosa )


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2011)

non c'è libro che non lasci il segno o regali una molecola di sapere in più.io sono onnivora : dai grandi classici ai gialli di casa nostra di faletti.
questo natale ho ricevuto  libri doppi :2 della mazzantini (mare al mattino) e aleph di paolo coelho ma gli ho trovato subito un padrone.
ho iniziato da piccola e non ho smesso più...come non c'è stato mai un momento della mia vita senza un cane, sul mio comodino un altro fedele compagno mi ha sempre accompagnato.
non so perché mi è venuto questo paragone ma va bene così.
passo e chiudo


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è libro che non lasci il segno o regali una molecola di sapere in più.io sono onnivora : dai grandi classici ai gialli di casa nostra di faletti.
> questo natale ho ricevuto libri doppi :2 della mazzantini (mare al mattino) e aleph di paolo coelho ma gli ho trovato subito un padrone.
> ho iniziato da piccola e non ho smesso più...*come non c'è stato mai un momento della mia vita senza un cane, sul mio comodino un altro fedele compagno mi ha sempre accompagnato*.
> non so perché mi è venuto questo paragone ma va bene così.
> passo e chiudo


è bellissimo questo paragone! mi ci rispecchio un po sai?


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Adoro i libri, credo che sia l'unica vera passione che ho anche se con alti e bassi, periodi in cui leggo tantissimo altri che non leggo affatto.
> Purtroppo per buona parte della mia vita (oltre ai testi di letteratura classica che ho dovuto leggere a causa degli esami universitari) l'ho passata a leggere "romanzi" ahime..... quelli che narrano il Grande amore.
> Il libro che più ho amato che mi ha fatto sognare e mi fa sognare è Le pagine della nostra vita, di Nicholas Sparks.
> Poi, e qui cadono le critiche , ho letto tutti i libri di Fabio Volo, mi manca l'ultimo.
> ...



Se ti piace il genere leggi "Gli uomini vengono da marte, le donne da venere"


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2011)

Fra quelli citati in queste pagine, oltre alla completa bibliografia di Stephen King (anche se penso che gli ultimi romanzi di suo abbiano solo la firma), ho molto apprezzato *L'Ombra del Vento *, autentico caso letterario nato dal passaparola dei lettori di tutto il mondo.

Per rimanere sugli ultimi libri letti vi segnalo, la trilogia di Stig Larsson:* Uomini che Odiano le Donne*, *La ragazza che giocava col fuoco* e* La regina dei castelli di carta.*Se riuscite a passare indenni le prime 150/200 pagine del primo volume, poi è tutta una discesa e non potete non innamorarvi di Lisbeth Salander.

In tema di classici: che nessuno abbia citato *Il Maestro e Margherita* di Bulgakov è un delitto. La prima cosa che feci a Kiev è stata proprio quella di andare a visitare la casa in cui Bulgakov visse.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fra quelli citati in queste pagine, oltre alla completa bibliografia di Stephen King (anche se penso che gli ultimi romanzi di suo abbiano solo la firma), ho molto apprezzato *L'Ombra del Vento *, autentico caso letterario nato dal passaparola dei lettori di tutto il mondo.
> 
> Per rimanere sugli ultimi libri letti vi segnalo, la trilogia di Stig Larsson:* Uomini che Odiano le Donne*, *La ragazza che giocava col fuoco* e* La regina dei castelli di carta.*Se riuscite a passare indenni le prime 150/200 pagine del primo volume, poi è tutta una discesa e non potete non innamorarvi di Lisbeth Salander.
> 
> In tema di classici: che nessuno abbia citato *Il Maestro e Margherita* di Bulgakov è un delitto. La prima cosa che feci a Kiev è stata proprio quella di andare a visitare la casa in cui Bulgakov visse.


ok...ho segnato la trilogia....spero di superare indenne le prime 200 pagine :mrgreen:


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Se ti piace il genere leggi "Gli uomini vengono da marte, le donne da venere"


letto  come ho letto Se il tuo lui è sposato (molto vero) e scendi dal pero se non ti chiama è perchè non gli piaci abbastanza (credo sia cosi il titolo)..... ironico e vero purtroppo.......


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> letto  come ho letto Se il tuo lui è sposato (molto vero) e scendi dal pero se non ti chiama è perchè non gli piaci abbastanza (credo sia cosi il titolo)..... ironico e vero purtroppo.......


ah bè allora sei avanti anni luce rispetto a me! io ho letto solo quello che ti ho consigliato :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ho molto apprezzato *L'Ombra del Vento *, autentico caso letterario nato dal passaparola dei lettori di tutto il mondo.



E' piaciuto anche a me, sul finire l'ho quasi divoratooooo!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Adoro i libri, credo che sia l'unica vera passione che ho anche se con alti e bassi, periodi in cui leggo tantissimo altri che non leggo affatto.
> Purtroppo per buona parte della mia vita (oltre ai testi di letteratura classica che ho dovuto leggere a causa degli esami universitari) l'ho passata a leggere "romanzi" ahime..... quelli che narrano il Grande amore.
> Il libro che più ho amato che mi ha fatto sognare e mi fa sognare è Le pagine della nostra vita, di Nicholas Sparks.
> *Poi, e qui cadono le critiche , ho letto tutti i libri di Fabio Volo, mi manca l'ultimo.*
> ...


Tranquilla, li ho letti tutti anche io....compreso l'ultimo! E ricordo ancora il giorno che l'ho incontrato, per caso, alla Feltrinelli a Roma uno spasso!

Sinceramente preferivo di più i libri di esordio, perchè erano leggeri e ridevo da morire! Questo adoravo dei suoi libri, l'allegria che mi trasmetteva leggendolo....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fra quelli citati in queste pagine, oltre alla completa bibliografia di Stephen King (anche se penso che gli ultimi romanzi di suo abbiano solo la firma), ho molto apprezzato *L'Ombra del Vento *, autentico caso letterario nato dal passaparola dei lettori di tutto il mondo.
> 
> Per rimanere sugli ultimi libri letti vi segnalo, la trilogia di Stig Larsson:* Uomini che Odiano le Donne*, *La ragazza che giocava col fuoco* e* La regina dei castelli di carta.*Se riuscite a passare indenni le prime 150/200 pagine del primo volume, poi è tutta una discesa e non potete non innamorarvi di Lisbeth Salander.
> 
> In tema di classici: che nessuno abbia citato *Il Maestro e Margherita* di Bulgakov è un delitto. La prima cosa che feci a Kiev è stata proprio quella di andare a visitare la casa in cui Bulgakov visse.



Hai ragione su Lisbeth Salander ....letti tutti ....


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Tranquilla, li ho letti tutti anche io....compreso l'ultimo! E ricordo ancora il giorno che l'ho incontrato, per caso, alla Feltrinelli a Roma uno spasso!
> 
> Sinceramente preferivo di più i libri di esordio, perchè erano leggeri e ridevo da morire! Questo adoravo dei suoi libri, l'allegria che mi trasmetteva leggendolo....


Ho letto anche quelli di MOccia... ahiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Dicembre 2011)

Per gli acquisti di libri - e non solo - io mi affido ad Amazon.
Grande servizio e precisione.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ho letto anche quelli di MOccia... ahiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Mi spiace, in questo non posso sostenerti!


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ho letto anche quelli di MOccia... ahiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ho letto anche quelli di MOccia... ahiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 Che li hai letto ok....ma lo sai vero che non sono da prendere come esempio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Dicembre 2011)

*Camilleri...*

... io adoro quell'uomo e credo di esserne innamorata... ma è sposato.
Sento di consigliare tre libri che sono diversissimi tra loro
Il Tailleur grigio
La concessione del telefono
Il casellante

Niente a che vedere con Montalbano... in quell'uomo vivono tanti scrittori.


----------



## aristocat (4 Gennaio 2012)

novelle per un anno  (Pirandello)
poi, non è proprio un romanzo, ma qualunque volume di Astérix anche tradotto 
Un nome da torero - Luis Sepúlveda
Un cuore così bianco - Javier Marías


----------



## aristocat (4 Gennaio 2012)

Una chicca: La Mite - F. Dostoevskij
Libro piccino, si legge in fretta... sull'orgoglio femminile... Sull'incomunicabilità di coppia, alle estreme conseguenze
Bello :sonar:


----------

